# CREDIT REPORTING AGENCIES SHOW U ARE AN UBER DRIVER



## HONEST UBER DRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

*FYI: PLEASE DO NOT BE STUPID, AND TRY TO HIDE FROM YOUR AUTO INSURANCE COMPANY THE FACT THAT YOU ARE DRIVING FOR UBER!

WHY? THE REASON IS: AS OF AT LEAST THE DATE MARCH 2016 ... AT LEAST 1 OF THE CREDIT REPORTING AGENCIES ARE SHOWING YOUR EMPLOYMENT STATUS WITH "UBER".*
*THIS IS HAPPENING AT LEAST FOR UBER FLORIDA DRIVERS, SOME OF THE TIME. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT, SINCE THE AUTO INSURANCE COMPANIES OFTEN CHECK YOUR CREDIT HISTORY, AND CAN VERIFY, IN SOME SITUATIONS, THAT YOU ARE INDEED EMPLOYED BY UBER.*

*It is not hard to understand, then, that, any insurance company can figure out that you are driving for Uber.
Even worse, it is a FELONY OF THE 3RD DEGREE to lie, or, give misleading information on your insurance policy, at least here in FLORIDA.
(I personally stopped driving for Uber after finding out all this information. I would resume driving if a solid insurance option is made available in FLORIDA, though.
I was originally, just like many, unaware that my insurance company did not cover me, if driving for Uber, and, would not cover any claims, and, would cancel my policy, if/when they found out I was doing "ride-sharing". Again, many people think they can just hide it from their insurance company, but, if your credit report shows you as employed by "UBER - (your city here)", how long do you think it will take before they find out?)*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O.k.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

HONEST UBER DRIVER said:


> *FYI: PLEASE DO NOT BE STUPID, AND TRY TO HIDE FROM YOUR AUTO INSURANCE COMPANY THE FACT THAT YOU ARE DRIVING FOR UBER!
> 
> WHY? THE REASON IS: AS OF AT LEAST THE DATE MARCH 2016 ... AT LEAST 1 OF THE CREDIT REPORTING AGENCIES ARE SHOWING YOUR EMPLOYMENT STATUS WITH "UBER".*
> *THIS IS HAPPENING AT LEAST FOR UBER FLORIDA DRIVERS, SOME OF THE TIME. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT, SINCE THE AUTO INSURANCE COMPANIES OFTEN CHECK YOUR CREDIT HISTORY, AND CAN VERIFY, IN SOME SITUATIONS, THAT YOU ARE INDEED EMPLOYED BY UBER.*
> ...


There are thousands of people that are actual Uber Employees. If you apply for credit and put "Uber" as your employer, it will show up that way. You should put "self employed" in the place of credit applications and it won't show up that way. But I 100% agree, there is nothing good about hiding your TNC status from an insurer. You should merely check the insurance page and find the many alternatives where TNC is no problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oops.
Put Uber Driver on my taxes.

Car dealer knows also.
They love knowing I will need another car in 3 years.


----------

